# Configurar Driver Bipolar TB6600 Nema 17



## QuedatePiyo (Jun 12, 2019)

Hola buenos dias. Soy nuevo en este foro, estudio electrónica en la UTN de córdoba y estoy realizando la tesis 
Vengo aqui porque me hablaron muy bien de este foro y necesito ayuda con este driver. Y espero serles útil en algo mas adelante. 
El problema es el siguiente:

Arme la placa driver TB6600HG (Toshiba) de esta pagina:
4.5Amps Bipolar Stepper Motor driver based on TB6600 - Electronics-Lab




Este driver tiene preset para variar la Vref y 4 Switch para cambiar pasos, micropasos, etc
NO confundir con otra placa que no tiene preset pero tiene 6 Switch los cuales 3 son para pasos y micropasos y los demás para ajustar la corriente según una tabla.

Al momento de comprar los componentes me encontré con que algunos no los tenían (6n137, resistores de 0.68ohm).
Reemplace el 6n137 con un PC817 haciendo una modificación en el circuito porque son incompatibles con el numero de pines y los 3 resistores de sensado de 0.68ohm por una equivalente de 0.22ohm. (Espero que esto no sea la causa del problema, el haber puesto una sola resistencia equivalente y no tres de 0.68ohm)

Como primera prueba, utilice un motor bipolar de impresora ( Desconozco sus especificaciones ya que no tiene una etiqueta identificativa).
Utilizando Arduino Mega, programe 2 pines DIR y CLK (también llamado en otros driver como "Paso" o "Step"), osea, Dirección y pulsos.

El motor gira en ambos sentidos, no pierde pasos, lo que si es que se calienta mucho (Debe ser porque no esta construido en laminas para reducir corrientes paracitas).
Un amigo me presto un Nema 17 el cual no tiene etiqueta ni se acuerda de sus especificaciones), el motor gira pero le falta torque, él dice que le falta mucha fuerza.
Variando la Vref (Tensión de Referencia) el motor hace pitidos y deja de girar, produce caídas de tensión en la fuente a tal punto que su cooler baja mucho la velocidad.
Haciendo mediciones en la salida del driver (Alimentando el driver con Vin= 13V, la salida da casi Vout= 2V con el Nema 17 conectado, en cambio, con el motor de impresora la salida da aproximadamente Vout=9V).
La Vref se calcula de la siguiente formula:

Io (100%) = (Vref . 1/3) / RNS
Vref= (Io    /   1/3) . RNS

donde:
RNS es la resistencia de Sensado (0.22 en mi diseño).
1/3 es un valor que da el fabricante (toshiba) que se multiplica con la Vref


0.11ohm <= RNF <= 0.5ohm
0.3v <= Vref <=1.95V

Las resistencias de 0.22 ohm no son de precisión ( 5%Tolerancia y de 2W). No se si esas resistencias tienen que ser de precisión.

Traduciendo del Ingles:
"La corriente promedio es más baja que el valor calculado porque este IC tiene el método de corriente pico
detección." ¿Cual seria la Corriente real de salida si la calculada es mayor a la que en verdad sale? . Hice 2 pruebas y los resultados me dicen que la corriente que sale es aproximadamente la mitad que la calculada.
Ejemplo:
Corriente calculada: 1A
Corriente de salida: 546mA.

Mi duda seria el porque no entrega más tensión y más corriente al motor Nema 17? me parece poco 2v y da poca fuerza. Ya probé con los 0.3V de Vref, con los 1.95V, con 0.80V, etc y nada. O deja de girar el motor haciendo pitidos o gira pero con poca fuerza.
Leí en un foro que no me acuerdo cual es, que la placa esta con errores de diseño, que las venden igual y que solo entrega un 30% del torque.

El código de Arduino Mega es el Siguiente:

int DIR= 53;
int CLK= 49;

void setup()
{
pinMode(DIR,OUTPUT);
pinMode(CLK,OUTPUT);
digitalWrite(DIR,HIGH);
delay(3000);
}
void setup()
{
digitalWrite(CLK,HIGH);
delay(500);
digitalWrite(CLK,LOW);
delay(500);

}

Ya probé cambiando las velocidades y obtengo el mismo resultado, poco torque.
No uso otro driver porque más adelante necesito comprar un motor de 3A y el profesor no quiere que compremos placas ya armadas, quiere que las armemos nosotros.
Espero que puedan darme una mano en esto o alguna pista o consejo. Desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo y respuestas


----------



## ejtagle (Jun 28, 2021)

Lo que creo que pasa es que has usado una resistencia de 0.22 ohms inductiva (las blanquitas con cuerpo cerámico). Para sensar corriente tienés que usar sí o sí resistencias no inductivas (puede ser metal film, o carbón). Es muy probable que esa sea la causa


----------

